# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  sony ericson w880i  المساعدة فتح شبكة

## Khaledhachelfi

sony ericson w880i  المساعدة فتح شبكة

----------


## lemagnifiq

شكرا ر شكراشكرا

----------

